# insulin deca-EQ



## squatster (Jul 4, 2014)

My buddy read some were that your not supposed to use insulin when on deca or EQ?? He said the article said they are dangerous together??


----------



## Big-John (Jul 4, 2014)

I ran slin and deca with no issues. Can you find the write up and post it? I'd be interested in reading it. What problems it can cause.


----------



## FordFan (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure why you couldn't use them together. I'm always open to learning.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 5, 2014)

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 5, 2014)

I've used em together before...


----------



## Sully (Jul 5, 2014)

Sounds like bad broscience, to me.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 5, 2014)

I've never heard anything in regards to this.  An actual article would need to be cited.  Otherwise, this holds no merit.  If it's just one persons opinion then it really means nothing.

Also, this post should really be in the Anabolic section.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 6, 2014)

Ive heard deca improves insulin metabolization so maybe one can become hypo faster on smaller dose but that can happen to anyone..just be smart in regards to using slin period.  Also what type of slin is the guy talking about ...  hey Bio..waz up..


----------



## squatster (Jul 7, 2014)

I am trying to put the article - all I got out of it is the deca and EQ makes you more sensitive to insulin and you need to monitor your self closer


----------



## bruiser (Jul 10, 2014)

I use

Tren
npp
Test
slin

In the same cycle. 
Im fine.
tren makes me nauseous but that's about it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've used all with no issue.

Currently running 
Test-800-1200mg depends on the sides 
EQ-1.5g (3g front load)
TrenE- 400mg
Slin-15-20 ius on lifting days


----------



## Daniel11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've used all with no issue.
> 
> Currently running
> Test-800-1200mg depends on the sides
> ...




I approve this use age of gear.
A little Masteron and/or NPP wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 10, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I approve this use age of gear.
> A little Masteron and/or NPP wouldn't hurt either.




I just switched from NPP to EQ... Or more like I just ran out of NPP LoL


----------



## squatster (Jul 10, 2014)

What are you gains like with the higher dosages, front loading and slin?
Can't wait to start the slin and higher dosages - I need to straighten out the body first- get a doctor also for my little injuries
I need to read up on the front loading - never did it before


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 11, 2014)

squatster said:


> What are you gains like with the higher dosages, front loading and slin?
> Can't wait to start the slin and higher dosages - I need to straighten out the body first- get a doctor also for my little injuries
> I need to read up on the front loading - never did it before




Gains are great, steady and I have a filled out look constantly. I do enjoy EQ quite a bit. 

When front loading 3 grams of it I noticed it's effects within a week. With EQ I feel like it's a waste of time to not front load it. I think people notice gains in the 8+ week range only because they are dosing so low that it takes that long if weekly injections for enough of the hormone to build up in the system to yield the desired results.


----------

